# Android Uber Driver 3.6.0



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Android Uber Driver isn't in Beta Launch any longer.

http://t.uber.com/byod2

The link downloads android_driver_release_3_5_1_1
Apk. Install the Apk file, it then upgrades to 3.6.0.
Enter your email address for Username, and log on with your password.

I intend to use it over the next few days, and if all goes well, I'll return the UberPhone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please have your phone plugged into the charger. I've read that Android Uber Driver is a battery killer.


----------



## drptpgt03 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good to know. Thanks. I will be using the app today also. If that goes well, I'll use it for the weekend, then return the UberPhone as well.

Joey


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Android Uber Driver isn't in Beta Launch any longer.
> 
> http://t.uber.com/byod2
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are back to work it must be nice to be outside now.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dang lol my phone is rooted so the app won't let me log in. I do wonder if I can download the app on my tablet and tether the internet to it while I drive. Most tablet come with a GPS unit installed....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

mt1126 said:


> Dang lol my phone is rooted so the app won't let me log in. I do wonder if I can download the app on my tablet and tether the internet to it while I drive. Most tablet come with a GPS unit installed....


My nexus 7 is running the app, it has a GPS.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> My nexus 7 is running the app, it has a GPS.


thanks for the info. How do you mount your tablet in the car?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use Ram mounts, good stuff.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I had the Android App for almost a week now, and it forced me to upgrade yesterday.
Be sure to turn your wifi off when turning the app on.
So far so good, and you get a navigation choice either Google or Waze


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Thinking to return the Iphone 4 S. Do I need to include charger and window mount?


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

when did this come out? today?


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> when did this come out? today?


This is out for about two weeks i believe. If you go to the above link in your android device, and follow directions will device will update


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Thinking to return the Iphone 4 S. Do I need to include charger and window mount?


No just your phone. Other drivers have returned just the phone without Uber asking for the accessories back as well. Uber has no further use for the accessories.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Check the link as provided by Chi1Cabby


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> when did this come out? today?


The Beta has been out for over 2 weeks. The full open launch started couple of days ago.

Once you log on the Android App, you'll get a security reminder email from Uber.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Please have your phone plugged into the charger. I've read that Android Uber Driver is a battery killer.


I've been using it and haven't noticed much battery drain at all. I have a Moto G android. On the other hand, the original Uber Iphone was an overheating, over-resourced, battery sucking piece of shat.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I've been using it and haven't noticed much battery drain at all.


That's good to know. Some Driver was complaining on UberDrivers sub Reddit that his battery only lasted a couple of hours. His battery might have been on the fritz to begin with.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I did not have battery issues. However, when WIFI is turned on, my TMobile HTC M8 looses connection when free network is nearby.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Thinking to return the Iphone 4 S. Do I need to include charger and window mount?


I returned the phone in person. All I brought was the phone. There were no questions about the other stuff. Of course, my charging cord had stopped working and the mount had broken.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I returned the phone in person. All I brought was the phone. There were no questions about the other stuff. Of course, my charging cord had stopped working and the mount had broken.


Did they give you your deposit back?


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I tried to return by FedEx couldn't find my account using my Cellphone #. Maybe since I m new Uber did not set the account yet maybe?
I guess I 'll hold on to it for a week , and try to return it again


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if it will work with a phone that has a device administrator(i.e-Corporate email via Exchange) I am forced to use pin code after 5 min. If it stays in the foreground like navigation, I'll be fine


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine has GOOD app, which my other job uses for their emails, and so far so good.
However, the Uber partner app will come up every three minutes asking if you still want to say online


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

20 times per hr? Geez


----------



## Weston Privett (Oct 13, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I've been using it and haven't noticed much battery drain at all. I have a Moto G android. On the other hand, the original Uber Iphone was an overheating, over-resourced, battery sucking piece of shat.


I've used it for two nights using the Android version and I haven't noticed significant battery usuage.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

From the same FB board:
"There are apps that hide root. One driver's rootkit has a toggle to hide root. Works great."


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

All it needs now is a landscape view and a way to see the person on the navigation like on the iPhone. Why doesn't it work like the iPhone version navigation? I love Waze but its really hard to find the person with Waze.


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

I just used the link, but it says it's version 3.5.1 when the app is opened. Is this correct?

edit: Nevermind, had to go online to update.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

MEB said:


> All it needs now is a landscape view and a way to see the person on the navigation like on the iPhone. Why doesn't it work like the iPhone version navigation? I love Waze but its really hard to find the person with Waze.


There are apps you can download that force rotation for all apps, even without root.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

They never gave me a mount nor asked for a deposit.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I was specifically told when I picked up my phone that they weren't going to take a deposit. This was back in April, the week after launch, and I was also told to expect the $10/week fee once the driver app came out.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> There are apps you can download that force rotation for all apps, even without root.


You could give an example...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bong.android.androidlock
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.fameit.rotate
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.googlecode.eyesfree.setorientation


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

any problems with the app yet?

im going to try it today.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Mailed the Uber Iphone back. Bought a Samsung Galaxy S5 using it on Verizon network. Everything seems to work fine. I still have same problem I had with the Iphone. When I plug it into by USB port in my car, it doesn't make the ping sound when a new job is available. I can leave it disccounted but the battery starts to go. Can't watch the screen and drive at the same it. I've positioned the screen so it's easier to see, but still miss some jobs. I have Optimun internet at home, so I connect phone to wifi. Hope this saves me on data usage. I took the plan with 2GB data.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Mailed the Uber Iphone back. Bought a Samsung Galaxy S5 using it on Verizon network. Everything seems to work fine. I still have same problem I had with the Iphone. When I plug it into by USB port in my car, it doesn't make the ping sound when a new job is available. I can leave it disccounted but the battery starts to go. Can't watch the screen and drive at the same it. I've positioned the screen so it's easier to see, but still miss some jobs. I have Optimun internet at home, so I connect phone to wifi. Hope this saves me on data usage. I took the plan with 2GB data.


You have to plug it into only the cigarette lighter to charge so you can hear pings.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I am having a problem with my Note 4. The pings only last for about 5 or 6 seconds instead of the 15 seconds on the iPhone. It isn't a problem with the Lyft App only Uber. Have missed a few fares trying to get to my phone in time.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone else find navigating with the Android app less useful than with the iPhone? With the iPhone I could easily see the location of the pin, but with Google Maps (have not tried Waze) it is not as detailed/accurate. Am I missing something? I would prefer to use my LG G3 (bigger screen), but the process of moving from accepting a request to launching navigation is much slower. With the iPhone I could just press the 'Navigate' button, but with Android it takes longer to load and twice this weekend I was well past a turn by the time the navigation directions kicked in.


----------



## UberOrlando (Oct 27, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> Does anyone else find navigating with the Android app less useful than with the iPhone? With the iPhone I could easily see the location of the pin, but with Google Maps (have not tried Waze) it is not as detailed/accurate. Am I missing something? I would prefer to use my LG G3 (bigger screen), but the process of moving from accepting a request to launching navigation is much slower. With the iPhone I could just press the 'Navigate' button, but with Android it takes longer to load and twice this weekend I was well past a turn by the time the navigation directions kicked in.


I just started driving for Uber and have only used the Droid app so I have nothing to compare it to. However, I believe you'll just need to get use to the lag in loading time. Apples iOS typically loads programs a little faster. I have an LG Optimus G Pro about one year old, it too lags a little on loading the address and the map. I haven't tried this yet, but try turning off the satellite view on the google map, maybe it would load faster?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> Does anyone else find navigating with the Android app less useful than with the iPhone? With the iPhone I could easily see the location of the pin, but with Google Maps (have not tried Waze) it is not as detailed/accurate. Am I missing something? I would prefer to use my LG G3 (bigger screen), but the process of moving from accepting a request to launching navigation is much slower. With the iPhone I could just press the 'Navigate' button, but with Android it takes longer to load and twice this weekend I was well past a turn by the time the navigation directions kicked in.


Yeah, but I just click the uber icon once arriving and use the pin location on the "begin trip" screen


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> You have to plug it into only the cigarette lighter to charge so you can hear pings.


Thanks. I have my Garmin plugged in there, but I can turn that off and use it as backup.


----------

